# Best Books on 1 Corinthians 13



## LeeD (Aug 18, 2013)

In addition to Edwards' "Charity and Its Fruits" and Hugh Binning's "On Christian Love" can you recommend any Puritan or Reformed treatments of 1 Corinthians 13? 

I am also wanting to know your commentary recommendations for 1 Corinthians.
Many thanks!


----------



## LeeD (Aug 19, 2013)

I haven't stumped the PB community have I?


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Aug 19, 2013)

- Thomas Manton - Sermon upon 1 Corinthians 13:4-8 [Found in 18:306-313]

- George Whitefield - Sermon on 1 Corinthians 13:8 - "The Great Duty of Charity Recommended"

- Charles Spurgeon - Sermon on 1 Corinthians 13:7 - "Love's Labours" ---> Love's Labours


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 19, 2013)

Who can excel Edwards' "Charity and Its Fruits"?

Other Reformed treatments include Geoffrey Wilson, Charles Hodge and David Jackman (all Banner of truth)


----------



## py3ak (Aug 19, 2013)

The PCA Historical Center's textual index is always worth consulting. There I find:

13:1-13
Duncan, John, "Love," Pulpit and Communion Table, pp. 20-27.

Wickliff, John, "Charity," Writings of the Reverend and Learned John Wickliff, vol. 1 in the set, The British Reformers, pp. 197-201.

13:4-8
Manton, Thomas, Works, 306ff.

13:6
Howe, John, "Of Charity in Reference to Other Men's Sins," Works, ii.451-473.

13:7
Spurgeon, C.H., "Love's Labours," #1617, MTP 27.497-508.

13:11
Griffin, Edward D., "When I Was a Child I Thought as a Child," Life and Sermons, ii.307-317.

13:12
Spurgeon, C.H., "Now and Then," #1002, MTP 17.409-420.

13:13
Adams, Thomas, "The Three Divine Sisters: Faith, Hope, and Charity," Works, ii.274-283.​
Of course xviii needs to be supplied in the Manton reference.


----------



## LeeD (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you all.


----------



## Eoghan (Aug 20, 2013)

In terms of 1 Corinthians I have been thinking about looking at it from a literary perspective. John MacArthur in his book Charismatic Chaos made mention of the internal evidence for the cessation of the gifts (charismatic) within his lifetime. The other thing he mentioned briefly is the way Paul wrote in 1 Corinthians, suggesting his style was important in determining how to interpret what he is saying. 

In a different context, but not unrelated, John Gill was elucidating an opinion with a view to refutation. One of his critics saw his exposition of this view and jumped to the conclusion that Gill was advocating it. There is a lot going on in Corinthians (as well as Corinth) and it is against that background and looking closely at literary style that I would welcome a discussion.
It has been my custom for some years now to set myself the task of looking closely at one chapter of a book. I am currently looking at 1 Samuel as my posts will quickly reveal. I did wonder if an online discussion of 1 Corinthians might be coordinated? One chapter a week, drawing on Paul's style and literary devices elsewhere.

Does this strike a chord with anyone? Being of the Reformed tradition I am firmly of the opinion that scripture has but one meaning - albeit many applications. I do not shrink from seeking out to find the primary intent of a particular passage, confident that it is attainable.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Aug 22, 2013)

Found another: "The Practice of Faith, Hope, and Love" by Godefridus Udemans.

The Practice of True Faith, Hope and Love - Reformation Heritage Books


----------

